# machine quilting - what to buy?



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've not done much sewing for about 10 years, but when I was first married (30 years ago) I was a professional tailor and among other items, did several bridesmaid wedding parties. I still have my second Viking and figure it will work fine for any sewing I want to do. I also have a couple of older singers for anything that takes some real power. I want a frame setup (have room) and a machine that can stay on the table. 

I thought I had this all figured out. I was going to buy an older Viking like I use to own (did several quilts on that one) and a Gracie table and for less than $1,000 I could be on my way. 

Well, something has changed that may allow me to increase my budget - maybe even up to $3000. I think I'd like to stick with the same table (maybe get the king to start with) so that leaves the increase that could go towards a better machine. I don't need a machine that will do anything other than the quilting part. 

Any advice on what machine/accessories? Used probably isn't an option because of my location. I looked on craigslist for about 600 mile radius and didn't see anything affordable. Those big setups go for a lot more used than I want to spend. 

And then - do you think I'm unwise to spend this kind of money on something I'm not sure I'll find enough time to do? I'm post kids but still 15-20 years from retirement. 

I know, this may not be the best place to ask for sanity when talking about buying a sewing machine


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Have you thought about a Viking Mega Quilter? I have one set up on an Inspira frame and love it! The machine itself is a workhorse, and on the frame it does absolutely beautiful quilting. You can usually pick them up, with the frame, for around $2000.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

If you are getting a Gracie frame then check their website for the stitch regulators that will make your life soooooo much easier. The regulators that will fit the Gracie frame will fit only certain machines. 

My setup is a Gammill frame with a Singer machine and I can't find a regulator for less than 6 or 7 hundred dollars. For me it's hard to keep the stitches even. My setup was 1500.00 for a used one and I don't think you will go wrong getting one now. At least you can play with it in your spare time then when you retire you'll have it down and really have fun.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

I love my Inspira frame; it's all metal and works great. My machine also has a stitch regulator, though I did the majority of my quilting at first without it. I'm not crazy about the wooden frames - just too many things that can go wrong IMHO.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This would be a good setup with a Gracie frame and I've bought from Allbrands before. That is where I bought my Janome.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm now considering a Juki 98Q with the Gracie Queen and the speed regulator. 

I'm not too concerned about a wooden frame - having made our own kitchen cabinets, I figure there isn't anything that could go wrong with a wood frame that DH and I couldn't handle. 

I've found it's funner to think about buying something when it's a "maybe" but when actually getting ready to do it, my cheapness is coming out. 

I decided against the used Viking mostly because I want a machine I can put a regulator on, even if I don't get one to start with. Might get a chance to look at some tomorrow so we'll see.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like a good setup. I don't think you will be sorry getting one you can put a regulator on.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Macybaby said:


> I'm now considering a Juki 98Q with the Gracie Queen and the speed regulator.
> 
> I'm not too concerned about a wooden frame - having made our own kitchen cabinets, I figure there isn't anything that could go wrong with a wood frame that DH and I couldn't handle.
> 
> ...


You can put a regulator on a Viking; I have one on mine.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

what model Viking do you have? I know they work with the Mega Quilter but don't know if they will work with a 30 year old one. I was reading something about if they had a power cord where the pedal was an integrated part, then it would not work - though I could have gotten the regulator and speed control mixed up. . . 

If I buy a used Viking like I wanted, they cost about $300- $400, and I can get a new Juki for $600. 

Didn't get a chance to look at any machines. It started snowing so we wanted to get home before dark if possible. Last 75 miles were rather nasty - very slick on the interstate so I'm glad we weren't coming through any later. I did find that one of the sewing stores in Sioux Falls carries both the Brother and the Juki, so when the snow clears out I may head in to check them out.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

I've heard the Juki does very well. I have the VMQ (Viking Mega Quilter).


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok - what about this setup?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INSPIRA-QUI...575?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item25791cf7f7


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Heading into Sioux Falls today - hope to get a chance to look at the Brother and Juki. Will be interesting to see how the local dealer's prices compare to Ebay sellers. 

I'd love to buy local, but not if I have to pay a big premium to do so.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Cathy... Check out this site www.sewforless.com This is a teeny little place in St. Charles, MO that I have been going to for 25 years or more. This guy is on the up and up, and I'd doubt you will be able to beat his prices on a Brother, which he is a dealer for. 

Have fun it the big city!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Macybaby said:


> Ok - what about this setup?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/INSPIRA-QUI...575?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item25791cf7f7


That looks like a very short table, plus I don't see where you could put panto's. You may not want to do panto's, but you at least need the option to. I don't think you could do more than "maybe" a twin size quilt on that frame.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Struck out again and looking at Machines. I don't think I'll find one to see less than four hours away. It's too bad we had the storm to deal with and didn't want to take a chance getting stuck in the Twin Cities - having animals at home to deal with makes it harder to get away on short notice. Oh well. . . .

Ruby - I thought that table looked small too. 

Maybe I should stop being a cheapo and just spend the money for the Gracie table and the Bailey 13" machine like I wanted to get in the first place.


----------

